

Google Tilt - solray
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=tilt

======
sp332
Already posted a bunch of times,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2415761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2415761)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4555677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4555677)
have some conversation.

More tricks
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Easter_Eggs)

